# Late April Spraying...



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Had a field that I hadn't got around to spraying until today - Timothy grass, and applied the generic of Weedmaster - Brash.

We're probably 5-6 weeks out yet for cutting this field, which falls within the label's 37 day preharvest interval.

I believe every broadleaf weed that could have sprouted was in this field. Hopefully this Brash will knock it down.

One of the issues we have using herbicide with no residuals is we only kill what we touch when spraying that day. So if I'm spraying in mid/late March, we still get weeds that grow in between first cutting. We've toyed with the idea of spraying twice to combat this.

Question is - how late do you spray? Right up to the label's preharvest limit?

Maybe this late spraying is an effective way to get as many weeds as possible without using a residual herbicide or adding cost via spraying twice.

Thoughts?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have sprayed in mid April multiple times especially when spraying for mites. Too much physical damage later for me. And besides, if you didn’t make contact with weeds today they aren’t likely going to be a problem. Then spray after first cutting for summer grass weeds.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Weeds are easier to kill when they are small and you will kill some that you barely see early. but it is also hard to get a good kill when plants are cold and not actively growing sometime.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Wanted to follow-up on this thread. I sprayed the Brash (generic of Weedmaster - 24d & dicamba) as mentioned. The herbicide REALLY cleaned-up our fields. The Brash got the weeds that were established and later ones that were sprouting - that I would have missed had I sprayed earlier.

Bill


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad the late spray worked out for you . Wet as heck here some fields got weedy late we wont cut that late , These grasses sprayed very late it just puts the brakes on no more growth and stays stagnate till cut . Its sloppy wet here again some of these old fields here need cut early to make way for the next cutting


----------

